# How kinky is the user above you based on their avatar?



## edgy username (May 30, 2018)

I'm not sure if this has been done yet but I'm surprised I was able to think of another one.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 30, 2018)

Exactly 7.67 out of 10.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 30, 2018)

His lust for Hitler is immeasurable


----------



## Loxiozzz (May 30, 2018)

Gross furry. Prolly wears a mursuit in public.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 30, 2018)

Uses lollipops.  

Get it?!?!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 30, 2018)

Good with phallic objects


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 30, 2018)

Vanilla


----------



## Nobunaga (May 30, 2018)

Uses electric nipple clamps


----------



## Carmilla (May 30, 2018)

Proudly masochistic


----------



## Neil (May 30, 2018)

Furry waifu petplay degenerate


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (May 30, 2018)

Made a handmade sexdoll out of a mannequin, a dildo and a fidget spinner


----------



## DumbDosh (May 30, 2018)

Jerks off on other homeless people while they're asleep in alleyways.


----------



## A Useless Fish (May 30, 2018)

Can't get it up, ever. Their climax is emotional, after they crawl into the corner, sobbing uncontrollably and begging the latest partner they've disappointed to forgive them.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 30, 2018)

Dead fish.


----------



## The Manglement (May 30, 2018)

10/10, but still can't get laid. Wait, fuck, that's me... Well, it works for Stephen Fry as well.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 30, 2018)

Stop, stop. I think I only can get so wet..


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (May 30, 2018)

8/10. consumes western cartoon pornography exclusively


----------



## UY 690 (May 30, 2018)

How should I know what a fucking pacifier even is?

I thought this was used to suck my spirits inside.


----------



## ES 148 (May 30, 2018)

A wholesome being with no kinkery


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 30, 2018)

Esoteric kink master, faps to tile paterns and ASMR videos


----------



## Nazi vegeta (May 30, 2018)

Jacks to deadly viruses turned into anime waifus.


----------



## Hell0 (May 30, 2018)

7/10 2 muscles boys


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (May 30, 2018)

10/10 Would probably fuck that cat


----------



## Plague Spectrum (May 30, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Nekromantik (May 30, 2018)

8/10 likes gas mask, and breath play.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 30, 2018)

Does lust for death count?


----------



## Reynard (May 30, 2018)

8/10
Is a furry.  Need I say more?


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 30, 2018)

100%


----------



## 160048 (May 30, 2018)

0% pure soul


And for the next person, I'm a serial degenerate


----------



## AF 802 (May 30, 2018)

80% for possible rape about to happen


----------



## UnKillShredDur (May 30, 2018)

His name is literally innuendo. He does butt stuff.


----------



## Count groudon (May 30, 2018)

Likes very off the wall role playing sessions in bed, and loves giving moustache rides.


----------



## Milk Mage (May 30, 2018)

Likes very hardcore BDSM


----------



## 160048 (May 30, 2018)

78% is probably a pansexul furry


----------



## c-no (May 31, 2018)

100% into weeb shit, including the loli shit that gets the party van.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 31, 2018)

Has a huge crush on nearly bald masculine dudes like Jon Bernthal and John Cena.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 31, 2018)

He wants to bone an skeleton


----------



## Reynard (Jun 1, 2018)

Can’t really tell from the icon alone.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 1, 2018)

Wants to fuck on the first date inside the Dennys bathroom


----------



## William (Jun 1, 2018)

Username is literally Ass eating cunt.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 1, 2018)

Loves gay sex with androginous  pretty boys


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 1, 2018)

Would end up losing the abduction court case and might even be into that, wew.


----------



## Krieger (Jun 1, 2018)

Skyrim VR opened up a plethora of filthy, nasty avenues.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 1, 2018)

They wouldn't fear fisting an android


----------



## Hiragana (Jun 1, 2018)

Those eyes say they're ready for anything.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jun 1, 2018)

it's a dickgirl


----------



## Jan D (Jun 1, 2018)

I don’t get it.


----------



## Memeneeto (Jun 1, 2018)

They stretch their butthole daily, hoping to pop out an egg like Yoshi does.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 2, 2018)

You enjoy humiliation sex.


----------



## Memeneeto (Jun 2, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> You enjoy humiliation sex.



I just call it sex but yeah.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 2, 2018)

Humiliation sex with a dominatrix plus getting walked on a leash and crying after.


----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 2, 2018)

Salo is typical porn for you.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 2, 2018)

You're the type of guy that looks at yourself in the mirror while masturbating


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 2, 2018)

Can't get it up unless midgets and single, over-weight grandmothers from Brooklyn are involved.


----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 2, 2018)

Skeletons with boobs fetish.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 2, 2018)

Enjoys buttsex while his penis is on fire.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 2, 2018)

Seems to be hot for me, so very kinky.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 3, 2018)

Not at all.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jun 3, 2018)

The kind of kinky you get a restraining order for.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 3, 2018)

Likes old women so super kinky


----------



## JohnDoe (Jun 3, 2018)

Kinky by American standards, barely degenerate per otaku protocols.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks for one-night stands with various degrees of success (not as much as he wants), but deep down he wants true love.


----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 3, 2018)

Bikini Battle Armor-worn tiered Kinky.


----------



## Hiragana (Jun 3, 2018)

Could've written the Kama Sutra.


----------



## aqua sama (Jun 3, 2018)

masturbates in front of the mirror.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 3, 2018)

jerks off over bad anime and defends it cause it has tiddies and lolis


----------



## TheScooper (Jun 3, 2018)

Drinks tea, the kinkiest of drinks.


----------



## Ravelord (Jun 3, 2018)

The avatar is something that could be used as a paddle to spank. So a proud sadist I would say.


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 3, 2018)

Likes to try to hook up with goth chicks and have hanky panky in graveyards while families are mourning their lost loved ones.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 3, 2018)

Necrophilia


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 4, 2018)

That vid in Faces of Death with the chicken with its head off.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jun 4, 2018)

likes being pegged


----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

Really loves futa hentai.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 4, 2018)

Hotter than Satan.


----------



## Zegba_Life (Jun 6, 2018)

Harder than diamond, but only for American 2d.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 6, 2018)

Would unironically ask for "research material".


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 6, 2018)

Faps to Chris's porn


----------



## Chopinpiano (Jun 6, 2018)

faps to fantastic Mr. Fox (great film btw)


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 7, 2018)

fingered a farm animal once


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 7, 2018)

Acts like the smugest shit beforehand, cries during and afterwards.


----------



## c-no (Jun 7, 2018)

Likely into xeno shit.


----------



## Bat Pussy (Jun 7, 2018)

A Devotee to stunted childhood development and learning disabilities


----------



## AZ 594 (Jun 7, 2018)

Probably bathes in cum and wears assless chaps in public.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jun 7, 2018)

Clearly into glasses.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 7, 2018)

Horny but the 1980's cocaine ruins their sex drive.


----------



## c-no (Jun 7, 2018)

Into only the deepest, darkest kinkiest shit, like hand holding and missionary position.


----------



## Y.V. (Jun 7, 2018)

Mentally challenged, likely into some gross kinky shit.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 7, 2018)

Likes to draw porn of underage cartiib charicters


----------



## Beautiful Duwang (Jun 7, 2018)

Very, very kinky


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 7, 2018)

A crazy hand fetish


----------



## JohnDoe (Jun 9, 2018)

Obvious fish fucker


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Jun 9, 2018)

Furry degenerate.


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Jun 9, 2018)

Into fancy clothing


----------



## Gentrify (Jun 9, 2018)

Vore


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 9, 2018)

Reverse blacked porn


----------



## fat venus (Jun 9, 2018)

Regular basement dweller tier, faps only to 2d porn, is a virgin


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 9, 2018)

bbw


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 9, 2018)

Likes to play with my bean, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 9, 2018)

Likes Archie


----------



## Elhaym (Jun 9, 2018)

Likes the whooty.


----------



## c-no (Jun 9, 2018)

Likes to take in neckbeard dongs.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 9, 2018)

Likes dirty sex on the train tracks.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 9, 2018)

Really likes butt stuff.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jun 10, 2018)

Asexual Puritan.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jun 10, 2018)

Acts kinky as fuck, but mainly ends up doing missionary and doggy with bombshell blonde models.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Plain as a wet piece of paper on a soggy slice of whitebread.


----------



## DireCorby (Jun 11, 2018)

"Radioactive" by imagine dragons is his love-song.


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 12, 2018)

Naked birb-demons. That sure is some kinky shit.


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 12, 2018)

May be a potential murderer just from their kinks alone. Take caution.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 12, 2018)

super kinky.
likes to get taken from behind.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 12, 2018)

Pounds everyone in the muda-hole and once pulled a move called the "Choad-roller". We are all vanilla in his presence.


----------



## Eto (Jun 12, 2018)

Dresses up as a bird, so they can caw every time they spread their seed.


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 12, 2018)

Can only get off when their partner wears cheap Halloween costumes and makes monster noises.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 12, 2018)

Is not to be allowed near any anus without a supervisor, likes to violate the rear exhaust of cars.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 12, 2018)

Furry vore toon porn, specifically from the right side of the political spectrum


----------



## Reynard (Jun 16, 2018)

Very.  Probably has an InkBunny.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 16, 2018)

claims to be kinky, actually a big ol' vanilla


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 17, 2018)

Likes vaporwave.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 17, 2018)

he sucks toes bruh


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 17, 2018)

Is sexually aroused by MS Paint art; very kinky.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 17, 2018)

into kinks unknown by the rest of the world


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 17, 2018)

9/10 kinky.
Got surgery to look like one of those greek statues.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 17, 2018)

Has an icon that may or may not be some super serious fisting.  I'd say very kinky!


----------



## The Iconoclast (Jun 17, 2018)

Glasses, animal ears, blue hair, looks like an outcast...

I'll just say very kinky.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 17, 2018)

very kinky
their body pillow stands up on its own at this point


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 17, 2018)

Stinky. N kink


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jun 17, 2018)

not kinky


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 17, 2018)

kinda kinky


----------



## Reynard (Jun 17, 2018)

Just a smidge.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 18, 2018)

their a furry

I'll let you do the math


----------



## Toolchain (Jun 18, 2018)

Only for boys with bowlcuts


----------



## Reynard (Jun 18, 2018)

Has some obvious macro in their avatar, so I've say a moderately kinky.



Dicaprio Delorean said:


> their a furry
> 
> I'll let you do the math


*they're
Check your grammar, pleb.


----------



## Hanamura (Jun 18, 2018)

furry avatar + shemale + knows what macro is so i've gotta say there's a lot of degeneracy building up there, pretty kinky


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 18, 2018)

Into some weird donkey/peacock shit that would probably melt the average perverts brain.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jun 18, 2018)

Has a fetish for elongated nipples. 

All in all vanilla as fuck.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 18, 2018)

Has kinks involving life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 18, 2018)

Is a rabbit, so they obviously have lots of sex. Super kinky.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 18, 2018)

Is really into using his nose as a dildo.


----------



## SirQuicksand (Jun 18, 2018)

Uses a mice icon, so that's gotta be really kinky.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jun 18, 2018)

Your avatar makes me think theres a gerbil in your butt.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 19, 2018)

only into vintage horror porn


----------



## Synthwave (Jun 19, 2018)

Only does it if the Gladiator soundtrack is playing in the background


----------



## Reynard (Jun 19, 2018)

Can't get enough of how women in 80s pornos had huge hair and huge bushes.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 19, 2018)

7/10

at least. Clearly a degenerate.


----------



## Slutpuppies (Jun 19, 2018)

practices their ahego face in the mirror


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 19, 2018)

A Trap into costumes


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jun 19, 2018)

Miel67 said:


> A Trap into costumes



Can only orgasm if fucked by men who look like Nikita Khrushchev.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Jun 19, 2018)

Has jerked off to American Psycho multiple times


----------



## internet (Jul 22, 2018)

5/10 probably likes bdsm


----------



## Buer (Jul 22, 2018)

8/10 prob wants to fuck a dog


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 22, 2018)

Virgin


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 22, 2018)

_Young_ virgins


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jul 22, 2018)

Once the suit is on, missionary only.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jul 22, 2018)

Roleplays executioner and goes hardcore on people that are strapped up.


----------



## Thermite (Jul 22, 2018)

Watches transformation fetish videos on Youtube.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jul 22, 2018)

100/89


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 22, 2018)

More of an attention whore and exhibitionist than actually puts out.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 22, 2018)

Into invisible women, so very kinky.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jul 22, 2018)

Probably fucks dogs


----------



## FemalePresident (Jul 22, 2018)

Definitely a weeaboo and has a lot of anime porn.


----------



## internet (Jul 22, 2018)

2/10 at the most, probably likes anal and only uses xvideos


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Jul 23, 2018)

4/10 Not particularly kinky, but not a prude either. Possibly a furry.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 23, 2018)

10/10 prob loli fucker


----------



## Dovahshit (Jul 24, 2018)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> 10/10 prob loli fucker


9/11 likes bondage for sure


----------



## MemeGray (Jul 24, 2018)

Puts 20,000 volts through his nutsack and calls it foreplay


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jul 24, 2018)

Wants some cum in their hair


----------



## Max Dragon (Jul 24, 2018)

uses gmod to fap


----------



## killmeme (Jul 24, 2018)

Featured in Nick Bates's sex tape


----------



## Fred Durst (Jul 24, 2018)

Owns 17 furry sex harems.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jul 24, 2018)

He's inky, he's dinky, but above all he's extremely kinky.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 24, 2018)

ShittyRecolor said:


> He's inky, he's dinky, but above all he's extremely kinky.


Uses leftover oil from the deep fryer as lube and uses drum sticks as dildos.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 24, 2018)

Likes dark gothic bdsm with the lights off.


----------



## Tetra (Jul 24, 2018)

Extremely deviant. Creeps me out just looking at his avatar


----------



## Hardinthepaint (Jul 24, 2018)

Animefag, probably dreams to be a FUTA.


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 24, 2018)

Likes to have sexual intercourse under the effects of LSD


----------



## Jeremy Corbyn (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks like a good, prude chap.


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Jul 28, 2018)

not very kinky


----------



## TheClorax (Jul 28, 2018)

4/10


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Jul 28, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Cap. Willard Marlow (Jul 23, 2021)

I'll keep it on a balance: 5/10


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 23, 2021)

A 2/10 ish


----------



## Dilf Department (Jul 23, 2021)

6/10


----------



## Gutpuke (Jul 23, 2021)

Now that's some weird shit. 9/10


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 23, 2021)

Tumblr dom kinky.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 23, 2021)

Has more kinks than an abortionist's coathanger.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 23, 2021)

Too busy for that shit.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jul 23, 2021)

Probably likes to call his "kitten" every night and describe how he'll have sex with her.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 23, 2021)

A low-res pervert, but good people.


----------



## TheClorax (Jul 24, 2021)

Pretty kinky. Certainly enjoys sex in the bath.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 24, 2021)

Lowkey kinky. Probably enjoys being pegged and CBT. General femdom enjoyer.


----------



## millais (Jul 24, 2021)

YachieKicchou said:


> Lowkey kinky. Probably enjoys being pegged and CBT. General femdom enjoyer.


Built for BBC, as they say.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 24, 2021)

would seem vanilla and wholesome but probably a freak


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 24, 2021)

vanilla


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 25, 2021)

into some freaky stuff


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jul 25, 2021)

It wouldn't surprise me if you were into some weird kinky shit.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 25, 2021)

Fem- Dom, 11/10 kinky


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Loves getting literally Skullfucked


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 25, 2021)

probably enjoys watching his wife being blacked


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 26, 2021)

Probably just boring vanilla missionary stuff.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 26, 2021)

naughty girl above


----------



## Mister Mint (Jul 27, 2021)

Considers no-lube double anal fisting while electrocuting the taint with frayed lamp wires "vanilla"


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 27, 2021)

On a never ending quest for a threesome


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 27, 2021)

not even cross stops him from getting the milk straight froim the truck


----------

